# Upgrading from the X



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

So, I'm thinking about getting a Bionic. Not completely sold until we hear more about the Prime, but hey, it's never been on VZW before, who says it's going to start now? This seems like it may be the next solid phone.

My question is: what will happen with my data plan? I'm currently on a single line plan w/ unlimited data. Do I have to pay extra for 4G? Will they continue to honor unlimited?


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a 4G device so you would have to "upgrade" to their tiered data plan.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

deevious said:


> It's a 4G device so you would have to "upgrade" to their tiered data plan.


That's what I was afraid of...


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I upgraded from the OG Droid. I had unlimited data then and I have it now also. You have been grandfathered into unlimited data you will get to keep it when you upgrade your line.


----------



## kelvingeorge (Jun 7, 2011)

A rep told me that my unlimited data will continue.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ShammyKon (Aug 4, 2011)

I just logged in, a rare thing for me on forums, to tell you it's all grandfathered in.

Here:

You will *NOT*:

Be charged more.
Have to change to limited data plan.

You *WILL*:

Be grandfathered over (keep your unlimited data plan)
Keep your same price.
Have an awesome new phone with no change in your plan.

Hope that helps


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Well this is much better news!  Now I may reconsider! Thank you all.


----------



## mrstaxdiesel (Sep 8, 2011)

My unlimeted data plan was grandfathered.


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

I also noticed because of being grandfathered in to unlimited data we can get unlimited tethering for 30 a mo also!


----------



## eshugart (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm coming from the DX and I love the Bionic. It's so much faster. I love everything about it. The new blur software is so much better too. But can't wait for roms.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

i upgraded today from DX and yes, you keep the unlimited data plan


----------

